# Quinn-Direct free home insurance



## titchmurph (18 Sep 2007)

Hi all,

Has anyone got any information regards this offer? It sounds too good to be true, I've been on hold on the phone, can't get a human. I have their healthcare policy and I'm due to renew car and home.( Free home if you have the other two, up to 300 euro value).

Thanks,
Titch


----------



## Dave Vanian (18 Sep 2007)

Five conditions are listed .


----------



## europhile (18 Sep 2007)

I presume that this just applies to new home insurance customers.  I currently have my motor, health and home insurace with Quinn.


----------



## demoivre (19 Sep 2007)

titchmurph said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone got any information regards this offer? It sounds too good to be true, I've been on hold on the phone, can't get a human. I have their healthcare policy and I'm due to renew car and home.( Free home if you have the other two, up to 300 euro value).
> 
> ...



Other things being equal ( sums insured, excess, t&c ), whether or not it's too good to be true depends on what Quinn are going to quote you !


----------



## titchmurph (19 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I will look into it further.

Titch


----------



## AJAM (15 Mar 2008)

Hi Titch,

Did you, or anyone else, go for Quinn's free home insurance offer?
I'm in a similar position (have motor and health insurance with Quinn) and am considering their free home insurance offer.


----------



## europhile (15 Mar 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Ravima (15 Mar 2008)

Be careful as to terms and condition of the POLICY not just hte terms and conditions of the OFFER.

Friend of mine says that QD policy does not cover dogs, so if dog bit postman, you are not covered. Might not matter if you don't have adog, but if you do...............


----------



## europhile (15 Mar 2008)

I thought that only happened in the Beano!


----------



## eileen alana (15 Mar 2008)

AJAM said:


> Hi Titch,
> 
> Did you, or anyone else, go for Quinn's free home insurance offer?
> I'm in a similar position (have motor and health insurance with Quinn) and am considering their free home insurance offer.


 

I did, last December the  house and car insurance were due for renewal and my health insurance was paid the month before so I thought why not avail of the offer, I saved myself 300 euro. 
My old house insurance didn't cover for dogs biteing people either I really think you need to take out seperate insurance for this or else keep a muzzle on the dog.


----------



## briancbyrne (17 Mar 2008)

a common prob with thier basic cover is that accidental damage is not included - this is a must have in cover if available


----------



## jb04 (20 Mar 2008)

The average price of hosue insurance in ireland when you are insuring buildings and contents is €300. Hence the reason why Quinn picked this figure. Other than checking the fine print on the policy and deciding if it's the right level of cover for you you soulh also look at if the other policies you buy are right for you also. Their selling a package in effect so you need to look at all three policies.


----------



## Ravima (20 Mar 2008)

Hibernian and FBD certainly cover the dog against biting the postman!


----------

